# Biola/Talbot specific beliefs?



## RamistThomist (Nov 21, 2015)

I had always assumed that Biola Universit/Talbot Seminary was a low-church evangelical, gently premillennial school. As such, I had assumed that they would reject things like the continuationist thesis. However, JP Moreland, arguably their leading scholar besides Craig, holds to continuationism. And NT scholars like Clint Arnold believe in demonic warfare today. Does Biola have a view on these things?


----------



## bookslover (Nov 21, 2015)

As a graduate of Talbot ('94) (while I was in the process of becoming Reformed), I can say that Biola/Talbot is part of the progressive dispensationalist point of view (the late Robert L. Saucy, who taught systematic theology there for 54 years [1961-2015], was a leader in that movement). Moreland is a philosopher, not a theologian, so I can't speak for him. Arnold has written two books, I believe, on the subject of demonic warfare. As far as I am aware, they are not written from a charismatic perspective. You're correct about the low-church evangelical adherence.

Talbot is in the midst of a sea-change, of sorts. With Dr. Saucy's death, and the retirements of at least 3 other members of the senior faculty, there will be a rising up of a new cohort of younger scholars there, over time. It will be interesting to see if progressive dispensationalism remains or if classic dispensationalism (of the Ryrie/Walvoord flavor) will re-assert itself.


----------

